# Asus P5Q Deluxe Boot problem.



## dabooga (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey i just got a new P5Q deluxe today. My original plan was to simply swap my old mobo with the P5Q and then perform a fresh install of windows7. Towards the end of the first attempt of a fresh install, where ' set up will now prepare you computer for first time use ' etc shows, the computer would reboot every time. I was getting desperate so i decided to put my old mobo in, fresh install windows7 and then swap back to the P5Q. This worked but as soon as windows installed the motherboard's components which required restart, the computer would not boot up and would seemingly freeze at ' Starting Windows '. Im currently on old hardware and im quite unhappy, please help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2010)

try to clear the cmos and try again. there might be a setting the it had that is making it reboot


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like an odd problem, haven't had that issue with my P5Q Deluxe, but are you running ACHI on the SATA drives? Have you set the DDR2 voltage to their specs? Any overclocking? Have you cleared CMOS? You might consider updating your BIOS to see if that helps alleviate the issue, really easy to do, download to a usb stick, go into bios, go to AI Crash Free blah blah, it'll read the usb and verify the file is ok to flash. Might be worth a shot, I've had this board for about 15-16 months without issue, so hopefully we can get you on the right track down the same path.


----------



## dabooga (Jan 15, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Sounds like an odd problem, haven't had that issue with my P5Q Deluxe, but are you running ACHI on the SATA drives? Have you set the DDR2 voltage to their specs? Any overclocking? Have you cleared CMOS? You might consider updating your BIOS to see if that helps alleviate the issue, really easy to do, download to a usb stick, go into bios, go to AI Crash Free blah blah, it'll read the usb and verify the file is ok to flash. Might be worth a shot, I've had this board for about 15-16 months without issue, so hopefully we can get you on the right track down the same path.



Well im on my previous hardware and swapping the two around constantly is so dam annoying, how does one clear the cmos? ill try updating the bios. Quick question, do you use an 8pin atx power connector or a 4pin?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2010)

Check your manual for clearing the CMOS instructions, there is a jumper on the board (I haven't had to do it on so long I don't quite recall it's location lol). But pins 0-1 are normal and 1-2 are clear, just needs to be on clear for around 15-30 seconds with the PC off and PSU off.

I use the 8-pin, but 4 pin should suffice for OS install duties, though if running a quad I'd recommend the 8-pin just to be sure. What's the rest of your system specs? You may want to fill that out in UserCP for future inquiries.


----------



## dabooga (Jan 15, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Check your manual for clearing the CMOS instructions, there is a jumper on the board (I haven't had to do it on so long I don't quite recall it's location lol). But pins 0-1 are normal and 1-2 are clear, just needs to be on clear for around 15-30 seconds with the PC off and PSU off.
> 
> I use the 8-pin, but 4 pin should suffice for OS install duties, though if running a quad I'd recommend the 8-pin just to be sure. What's the rest of your system specs? You may want to fill that out in UserCP for future inquiries.



15 - 30 seconds with the pc off and psu off? ok. Could it be possible that using the 4pin is stopping my boot? Im using Q6600 g0, 8800GT, DDR2 667 2gb ballistix.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe, but I doubt it in all honesty. I've ran q6600's in boards with only 4-pins and boards that accepted 8-pins but used 4-pins. But did you ensure the memory is getting the correct voltage, speed and timings in bios? If not you might wanna give it a go, as that can cause nasty issues with OSes and booting, so can bad memory, or a bad memory slot. Maybe try the other 2 memory slots or just one and see what happens. If the only difference is the MB, you could have a defective board.

Well the PC powered off is different from the power supply powered off in many situations as both have a power switch, though a shutdown, and either unplugging the power supply (preferred) or hitting the switch from I to O (what I do anymore with my rigs) is sufficient. Have you cleared your cmos then?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you updated the bios?  Try 2301.  My deluxe mobo runs like a dream!


----------



## dabooga (Jan 15, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Maybe, but I doubt it in all honesty. I've ran q6600's in boards with only 4-pins and boards that accepted 8-pins but used 4-pins. But did you ensure the memory is getting the correct voltage, speed and timings in bios? If not you might wanna give it a go, as that can cause nasty issues with OSes and booting, so can bad memory, or a bad memory slot. Maybe try the other 2 memory slots or just one and see what happens. If the only difference is the MB, you could have a defective board.
> 
> Well the PC powered off is different from the power supply powered off in many situations as both have a power switch, though a shutdown, and either unplugging the power supply (preferred) or hitting the switch from I to O (what I do anymore with my rigs) is sufficient. Have you cleared your cmos then?



Well my previous mobo (ASrock 4coredualsata) had always downclocked my ram, setting its voltage and timings lower and when i tried to use factory timings, the computer wouldnt boot, could be the reason here... Ill try everything now, standby.


----------



## dabooga (Jan 15, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Maybe, but I doubt it in all honesty. I've ran q6600's in boards with only 4-pins and boards that accepted 8-pins but used 4-pins. But did you ensure the memory is getting the correct voltage, speed and timings in bios? If not you might wanna give it a go, as that can cause nasty issues with OSes and booting, so can bad memory, or a bad memory slot. Maybe try the other 2 memory slots or just one and see what happens. If the only difference is the MB, you could have a defective board.
> 
> Well the PC powered off is different from the power supply powered off in many situations as both have a power switch, though a shutdown, and either unplugging the power supply (preferred) or hitting the switch from I to O (what I do anymore with my rigs) is sufficient. Have you cleared your cmos then?



Ah it is a dark day, i have updated bios, clear cmos, played with ram timings and switched my sata drive to ACHI, now the first time i switched to ACHI, windows booted up! BUT as soon as windows installed my mobo components and restarted, a frozen boot up once again... I think its RMA time....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 15, 2010)

After changing the drive to ACHI, did you do a clean install of Windows, or are you still working off the old install?


----------



## dabooga (Jan 15, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> After changing the drive to ACHI, did you do a clean install of Windows, or are you still working off the old install?



old install... is there even hope in a fresh install? it seems everytime windows installs the mobo components it just fails.


----------

